# Numax Batteries from Gel?



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I currently have a 70AH Gel Battery inside my Twin.

I am looking at replacing it with 2x 85ah batteries (since this is all that will fit in the locker) as I am able to source these for a considerable discount.

Do I have to keep to Gel batteries as the battery is inside the van with limited ventilation? The Numax batteries are sealed.

If it has to be Gel, what about Lucas? Their Gel Batteries are long and thin and one of these would fit in the locker:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280304114352


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

My Transit based Hymer has the vehicle battery under the cab seat. It is a wet battery. The leisure battery under the other seat is a gel.

http://www.pbbatteries.com/AboutGelBatteries.aspx

The above says Gel don't gas but any lead acid battery only gases if overcharged. MH chargers will not do that unless faulty.

I am interested to here from the MH experienced professionals.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Adie.
I have just fitted a Exide Gel supplied from Tayna.
I got a good price and excellent service.
Our Hymer had a sign fitted by Hymer which stated fit only Gel.
This fits under the seat OK and is the same as the original.

http://www.tayna.co.uk/G80-Exide-Gel-Leisure-Battery-P7693.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-100824-.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-101222-.html


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

If you do fit a wet lead acid battery, don't forget to alter the setting on the Schaudt Elektroblok. A breather pipe can be fitted to go down through the drop hole in the battery locker. I discarded the gel battery on my Twin, but replaced it with AGM.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

rowley said:


> If you do fit a wet lead acid battery, don't forget to alter the setting on the Schaudt Elektroblok. A breather pipe can be fitted to go down through the drop hole in the battery locker. I discarded the gel battery on my Twin, but replaced it with AGM.


I did see that setting today when measuring the compartment, thanks.

I'm sure two regular batteries will be fine, I'm not sure I can justify £200+ for another Gel.

Grath - that looks pretty expensive compared to the 140ah Lucas on eBay- how much was your discount if you don't mind my asking?

A


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Adie.
I know a lot of money, but still a hell of a lot cheaper than Brownhills or Leisurepower for the same battery. 
It also fits under the seat. The 140 ah on ebay will NOT fit under my seats.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Addie,

We have the original Slovenian Gel battery in our Twin which has performed ok up to now .  

As you have to match batteries if putting in two I have installed a Numax 75Ah wet battery (newish from our previous van) in the locker next to it as a backup rather than in the circuit permanently - had to shift the Gel one along a couple of inches. This is a "sealed" battery without topup plugs but still has a vent tube connection. As Rowley said it is possible to vent this battery by feeding a plastic tube down through the mesh drop hole in the locker. I needed some trickery to get the end of the tube out of the lower vent hole so that it is below the chassis - I used a rigid metal pipe 8mm ID about 60cm long to feed a length of string through the void and pulled the plastic tube through   

I keep the Numax battery charged using a Tronic (from LIDL but similar to Ctek) 4A mains charger and have added those quick release clamps so I can switch over easily although as we move around most days I haven't flattened the Gel one yet (and we don't do extended wildcampng). I have a 10A fused trailing 12v socket connected to the Numax so I can check its charge state with a multimeter and use it to power 12v equipment if needed.

If the Gel packs up I at least have a 12 volts supply available and would switch it over to the Schaudt charger - and move the DIP switch

Hope you followed that - :lol: 

Steve


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Steve,

Thanks for that.

We ONLY wild camp and have found that with the blown air heating on about 18c setting we get about 48hours out of the 75ah battery (about 2c outside at the time).

Not generally an issue as we don't stay in the same place very for very long, but if we could double the capacity that should give us enough (and allow us to charge something also maybe).

The Numax batteries, while 'sealed' still need to be ventilated? Will drilling a hole for the tube in the bottom of the battery locker suffice?

I can get 2x 85AH Numax for £110 but the best price I have seen for a 140AH Gel (which appear to be longer and thinner than non-gel batteries) is £210


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi there,
we had one of the first x250 twins in the uk,  the std battery was rubbish so we put a 265amp AGM battery in its own box under the bed and ran the cables upto the original leads, used the old battery space for the Invertor.

End of probs , remeber that a Agm charges up faster than Gel batts and you can discharge deaper than lead acid and recover quickly, the extra money is worth the cost and you can take it with you afterwards.

Also blocked all those holes under the kitchen sink area, a sive is for draining the rice not the floor :lol:


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi there,
we had one of the first x250 twins in the uk,  the std battery was rubbish so we put a 265amp AGM battery in its own box under the bed and ran the cables upto the original leads, used the old battery space for the Invertor.

End of probs , remeber that a Agm charges up faster than Gel batts and you can discharge deaper than lead acid and recover quickly, the extra money is worth the cost and you can take it with you afterwards.

Also blocked all those holes under the kitchen sink area, a sive is for draining the rice not the floor :lol:


----------

